# 4K Samsung oder 144 HZ Asus



## Pinchen1609 (19. März 2014)

Hallo Zusammen 

Ich stehe vor der schwierigen entscheidung mir einen neuen Monitor kaufen zu wollen.
ich weiß nur nicht ob ich auf 4K wert legen sollte bei 60Hz oder auf 144 HZ bei normalem HD 
Jemand eine Idee oder Erfahrungen vielleicht sogar mit beiden ?


----------



## n3rd (19. März 2014)

Moin moin!

Die Antwort (sprich ob 4k oder 144 Hz) kannst nur du selbst wissen. Alles andere ist blödgelaber (ala ich habe es und es ist so toll)...
Fakten sind aber:
-4K: Bring mit der größeren Auflösung einen größeren Sehfeld im Spiel. 4K und High-Settings benötigen sehr potentes SLI/CF Gespann.
-144 Hz: Besser für die Augen (besonders wichtig, wenn du "Dauerzocker" bist). Das ein Effekt wie "ghosting" auftritt ist unwahrscheinlicher. 

Lg. n3rd


----------



## ischgibdirgleichCH (19. März 2014)

Du solltest uns mal mitteilen, für welche Anwendungen du den Monitor brauchst. (schnelle shooter wie CS, Quake,  oder Strategiespiele oder Bildbearbeitung oder Office oder Videoediting....)
Dann ist da noch die Frage nach dem Budget und dem Platz, den du hast. 
Was ich jedenfalls sagen kann, ist dass der Unterschied zwischen 60Hz und 120 / 144Hz gewaltig ist. Aber mit 4K habe ich keine Erfahrungen.
Vieleicht kommt ja so etwas auch in Frage: Swift PG278Q: Asus stellt RoG-Monitor mit 2.560 x 1.440 Pixel, 120 Hz und G-Sync vor
Dieser Monitor ist zwar noch nicht erschienen (Leider). Er ist ein Kompromiss zwischen hoher Auflösung und 144Hz.


----------



## Locutus79 (19. März 2014)

Tja schwierige Frage wohl wahr und um es noch schwieriger zu machen, es gibt auch noch folgende Option 1440p und 120Hz Asus ROG SWIFT PG278Q.
Wenn du viele schnelle Shooter und Autorennspiele zockst, dann würde ich eher zu mehr Hz tendieren, sonst zu der höheren Auflösung.
Aber denk daran, wenn du das Potential beider Varianten voll ausschöpfen willst brauchst du ein wirklich potentes Grafikgespann (Single GPU wird da wohl nicht ausreichen).

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Locutus79 (19. März 2014)

ischgibdirgleichCH schrieb:


> ....



Da hast du wohl schneller getippt


----------



## Pinchen1609 (19. März 2014)

Ok .. das ist das halt. Man hat kaum die Möglichkeit beides zu Testen weil kaum ein Händler diese Monis vorrätig hat. 
Generell Daddel ich viel,Video Photo oder sonstiges mach nicht. ( BF4 , Lotro, ESO AssasinsCreed )
Ich frag mich nur ob 144Hz Wirklich soviel ausmacht. 4K sollten aber doch mit einer 780 möglich sein .. braucht man wirklich ein SLI verbund ? 
Geld bzw. Budget also 650 MAX


----------



## hupschtupf (19. März 2014)

Wenn du bei 4k auf High Settings spielen willst dann brauchste sli/cf ja


----------



## Leitwolf200 (19. März 2014)

Ich würde eher zu 144Hz greifen schon allein weil man auf 4K nur noch 30Hz hat(falls ich da falsch liege sry^^)
Desweiteren kackt die 780 eh ab bei BF4 ausser du willst alles auf low zocken dann könnte es klappen ansonsten kommste um ne 2te GPU net drumrum.
Glaub bei dem biste am beste aufgehoben http://www.asus.com/us/News/xXtX0FNhXQWPrry7


----------



## Locutus79 (19. März 2014)

Also der Asus schafft auf jeden Fall 60hz pb287q, aber 60 FPS bekommst du mit einer Grafikkarte und high/ultra settings nicht hin.


----------



## copland (19. März 2014)

Wenn ich mich irre, so mag man mich eines besseren belehren.
Meines Wissens ist wie schon erwähnt dieses 4k gelaber nur wieder mal ein Marketing Gag, weil keine Schwein irgendwas in 4k dreht oder sonstwie zur Verfügung stellt, dass ist nämlich sauteuer.

Achte wenn du etwas gutes kaufen willst, auf die anderen Werte und die Auflösung ab 1200 das ist gut und reicht. So um 2s und so. LCD's gehen da ab ca. 300€ los, aber das sind dann wirklich die Bringer.
Für den Massenmarkt stehen ja meist nur die Bulligdinger im Mediamarkt und so. Denn die breite Masse will ja billig kaufen, teure TFT sind Ladenhüter. Wenn ich die Kohle hätte, würde ich auch einen um die 500 Euronen kaufen.i
Diese teuren TFT stehen meist in Arztpraxen, besser in KH, da sie totale Konturschärfe für Ihre 3D Bilder (innere Organe) und so brauchen. Oder willst Du aufgeschnitten werden weil da nur Flecke drauf sind und wie Krebsgeschwüre aussehen? Nur weil die da die Billig-Mediamarkkröten verwenden?! Ich nicht.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (19. März 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Ich würde eher zu 144Hz greifen schon allein weil man auf 4K nur noch 30Hz hat(falls ich da falsch liege sry^^)


 
Ne die schaffen schon schon 60 Hz halt dann aber über Displayport 1.2
Also ich bin da ein wenig Ratlos , momentan tendiere ich zu einem 120-144 Hz mit ab 27 Zoll


----------



## Leitwolf200 (19. März 2014)

Also ich finde 4K ist noch garnet richtig *draußen* zumal fast nix 4k unterstützt du bezahlst für was wo de eh kaum was von hast.
Eh sich 4K mal durchsetzt und richtig ausgereift ist vergehen nochmal paar jahre zumal de auch min 2GPU´s brauchst um in den genuss zu kommen.
Bei 144Hz haste auch schon mit 40/50/60FPS spürbar was von schon allein das surfen macht damit um einiges mehr Spaß.
Aber ist deine Entscheidungg


----------



## Magogan (20. März 2014)

Also ich kann Assassin's Creed 4 in 4K auch mit einer Grafikkarte (GTX Titan) spielen und es sieht trotzdem noch ganz gut aus. Allerdings habe ich da nur 30 FPS und bin von den maximalen Settings weit entfernt. Vor allem die Schatten musste ich reduzieren. WoW läuft dafür in maximalen Details inklusive 8x Multisampling flüssig mit teilweise über 60 FPS.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (24. März 2014)

Ich habe mich nun anders Entschieden .. in meinem Zu Hause steht yetzt ein iiyama 27 Zoll mit IPS auf 2560x1400


----------



## JaniZz (24. März 2014)

Mal was ganz anderes. 
Was ist mit dem 21:9 Format? 

2580x1080

Bin von einen 27“ 120Hz Monitor auf den Asus PB298Q 29“ 60hz gewechselt und endlich voll zufrieden! 
Vorher eizo etc. Alles ausprobiert und eher enttäuscht gewesen.

Spiele viele Ego Shooter und klar merkt man den Unterschied 60 zu 120 Hz aber wenn es ein guter Monitor ist wie der Asus zb ohne Input lag usw., stört es nicht.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (24. März 2014)

Ich hab sie mir angeschaut 29Zoll 21/9.. Also das kommt mir nciht ins Haus


----------



## JaniZz (24. März 2014)

Pinchen1609 schrieb:


> Ich hab sie mir angeschaut 29Zoll 21/9.. Also das kommt mir nciht ins Haus



Warum?


----------



## Pinchen1609 (28. März 2014)

Warum .. also weil das nicht meine Welt ist. Das ist vlt. geschmackssache , das hat nichts mit Technik oder so am hut.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (28. März 2014)

Ich finde auch 21:9 net so toll, ist mir einfach zu schmal und sieht voll billig aus (meiner Meinung)


----------

